# Drinkable Yogurt



## Greylady (Mar 28, 2012)

How do you make drinkable yogurt?  Have seen it but was trying to find instructions how to.


----------



## fmg (Jul 4, 2011)

Mine usually turns out kind of liquidy if I try to make it. There is also kefir, which is a sort of yogurty drink.


----------



## MF-Alpines (Mar 29, 2010)

I've given up on trying to make yogurt because I can only make the "drinkable" kind.


----------



## Greylady (Mar 28, 2012)

My yogurt comes out like a semi thick pudding and buttery tasting. Hubby has never liked to eat the store bought but will eat these!  I sweeten with stevia or vanilla stevia. I have a Cusine timed yogurt maker with individual containers. I use a yogurt culture from Rikki cheesemaking site. I accidently heated my milk too high and then let it come back to right temp to add culture and that is when I got the thick yogurt, so I do that now each time. I add no powdwered milk, just raw milk and culture. It works for me. I don't have the temps in front me at the moment. Grandkids like the drinkable kind. I am not sure which culture is used for drinkable yogurt so I will keep searching.


----------



## swgoats (May 21, 2010)

I think you just add milk to yogurt and mix it up. My yogurt is usually pretty liquidy too. I've thought to add gelatin to get a firmer set.


----------



## smithurmonds (Jan 20, 2011)

My Yogotherm works well. If I'm precise about temperature it sets up without the addition of anything else. Let it drain overnight and mmmm...


----------



## Greylady (Mar 28, 2012)

What is the purpose in draining your yogurt? To make it thicker, richer? Mine hasn't been runny in my maker.


----------

